# moc toho nenaspal



## parolearruffate

Ahoj.
V tom větě nerozumím sloveso naspat, je to určitě ze slovesa spat, ale proč naspat?. A pak ten toho. Může to být připojený s předešlou větou, kde piše že všichni se v domově rvali? Tak jak by tam stalo "kvůli tomu"?
Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## duden

Ahoj Lauro, věta "moc toho nenaspal" znamená, že ten člověk nespal moc dlouho. Doba, po kterou spal, není dostatečná. Můžeme taky říct, že ten člověk je teď nevyspalý. Tvar "naspat" se v podstatě používá jen v tomto případě - když chceme o někom říct, že spal málo. 
*duden


----------



## Jana337

Souhlasím, je to v podstatě idiomatické.

"Toho" se nevztahuje k ničemu konkrétnímu (jako italské -cela, -sene a podobné nesmysly ). Je to genitiv a vlastně docela odpovídá italskému "ne".

"Moc toho" najdeš v mnoha různých větách.
Jdu na zkoušku, ale moc toho nevím.
Ten nový obchod je docela levný, ale moc toho nenabízejí. 
Je chytrá, ale moc toho nenamluví. (toto na je stejného druhu jako v naspat)

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, je to vcela jasné.
Laura


----------

